# LGB and PWM



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, somebody set me straight here. I run mostly Aristo engines with a traditional analog DC set up- Aristo Ultima 10 amp power supply and Aristo 10 amp controller. I've also got a couple of LGB engines that I have not yet run. I haven't run them because I've been told that they don't particularly like PWM, which of course is what the Aristo controller puts out. One of the LGB boxes says 'MTS Analog + Digital' the other says nothing. Anybody using a similar set up with LGB engines and Aristo PWM power? Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


-Kevin. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin.... The LGB locomotive motors themselves run just fine on PWM. Been running many of them for many months under {PWM control.

The older LGB analog sound sound systems don't like PWM and "go crazy" when powered that way. 

I run a number of LGB digital sound modules with PWM and they work very well. 

Which LGB locomotives would you like to run? 

The new CRE57091 PWM to linear module can be installed to run analog sound right nicely.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Stan- Thanks for the reply. I've got a newer LGB Trolley with MTS and an older track cleaning loco (yellow). I don't think the track cleaning loco is MTS- the box does not say. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had the track cleaning loco a while ago, and it had the decoder, maybe 6-7 years ago. Really crappy decoder it was too. 

My box did have a sticker I believe. 

Greg


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

So, I'm guessing that the engine should be fine even if the sound system doesn't like PWM?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin.... That you can...









I'm running 2 LGB Moguls (one with LGB digital sound and one mylocosound), eight LGB 0-4-0's (2 with digital sound) and 2 LGB ALCO diesels (no on board LGB sound. Sierra in the battery car) with PWM for hours at a time. 

They just keep going and going and going...


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, Stan. 


-Kevin.


----------

